# New Tort Mum



## Spuds-Mum (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

Spud my Hermann was born 26.07.2022. He came to us, his forever home yesterday (07.08.2022) We are so very much in love with him already! 
I am worried though.. Maybe overthinking but twice today he had rolled onto his shell. There is nothing obvious causing this in his Tortoise table? 
I need to go into the office tomorrow and am so worried he will fall onto his shell while i am away..
Should I be worried? 

Thanks in advance
Sarah x


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

Spuds-Mum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Spud my Hermann was born 26.07.2022. He came to us, his forever home yesterday (07.08.2022) We are so very much in love with him already!
> I am worried though.. Maybe overthinking but twice today he had rolled onto his shell. There is nothing obvious causing this in his Tortoise table?
> ...



This is quite normal for hatchlings to turn over. It is probably far too hot to be inside, especially if there is a heat being used. If it were me, he would be outside as this is where they thrive. But not all will do this as they worry about them. If he has to be inside, then turn the heat off during the day time when its hot. Just have light if possible. Also put small rocks the size of a fifty pence piece around the enclosure. This gives them something to push against to be able to turn back over:0) But the best place is outside. If you go to www.tortoises.net you will find some really great info on husbandry and suitable foods with pictures, in case your not a gardener:0)
I would in all honesty never sell or give away a hatchling as they do need in the first few months a lot more looking after. As you are finding out. Once you get to know them it does get easier.:0)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Gosh only 12 days old.


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

Agree, far to young to be going to a new home, the breeder should be monitoring closely for several months and even over the first hibernation. At this size they are very vulnerable to over heating, dehydration and drowning due to tipping up. Hopefully you have paperwork if you’ve paid for the little one. It’s unusual for paperwork to come through in 12 days (unless you work for DEFRA ). Make sure humidity is high to prevent dehydration and that he can’t get too hot.


----------

